# kdenlive on FreeBSD 8.2



## r_friemer (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello,

After Googling and searching in different sources, I come here to find a solution for kdenlive 0.7.8_1 and FreeBSD 8.2 on my amd64 FreeBSD machine. My system is up-to-date and when I want to start kdenlive there is an error message in the config Wizard, saying: 
	
	



```
MLT's SDL module not found. Please check your MLT install. Kdenlive will not work until this issue is fixed.
```

I found a solution (I'm not sure where it was) but they told me that the frei0r support is broken, so I compiled mlt without frei0r, but it didn't work.

I deleted as said in the forum of kdenlive (http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/mlts-sdl-module-not-found and http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/kdenlive-not-starting-after-installation#comment-5166) the file ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc. But the error message came again.

I thought the problem is the newest version of kdenlive and mlt. So I deleted the ports kdenlive and mlt and installed the package with [cmd=]pkg_add -rF kdenlive[/cmd] But I got the same result.

I can't find any solution for the problem. Has anybody fixed this problem? Is there someone who can help me to get kdenlive running on my machine?

Kind regards

Robert


----------

